# Sigh. The Aviary is done.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Now it's time to build aviary number two! 
The birds are so rewarding to keep, I had no idea. I love them so much, that I want more and bigger birds. Dove fortress done, pigeon palace is next.

I was going to buy one for $350 all welded wire, but with the economy the way it is, perhaps pulling more of that trash pile I'm recycling together will do just fine.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Would love to see pictures of it completed.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Won't even start until september, I'd say. Too hot. Well ok, it's started, Just a hole in the ground with bricks marking the perimeter.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

what about a picture of the dove fortress


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

philodice said:


> Won't even start until september, I'd say. Too hot. Well ok, it's started, Just a hole in the ground with bricks marking the perimeter.



You say that now.... wait til you get that itch to start.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats on finishing the project!
Construction on my "pigeon palace" begins tomorrow morning. A few years ago if someone told me I'd end up filling half my backyard with a pigeon coop and converting my entire back porch into an aviary, I wouldn't have believed them. But now I can't imagine life without pigeons & doves


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!  Yes, we'd love to see pictures of the dove fortress.


----------

